# haflingers



## yankee_minis (Dec 10, 2004)

I've always thought haflingers were gorgeous. I recently read that someone is giving one away free so I wrote to them and decided to do some research.

Pictures and stories would be appreciated.

(I assume this belongs here under "Pony Talk")


----------



## Crossbuck Farms (Dec 10, 2004)

They are awesome and bombproof, I own two Harley and Roger. Harley is 14.0 halfinger mare, and Roger is 13.0 halfinger gelding. They are stocky ponies with manes the grow like crazy. They are well tempered.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't own one, but have worked with many Haflingers and the first "big horse" I drove alone was a Haflinger cross... and the only time I drove her was in the ring in a farm class at the local ex. The Haflingers I've worked with were the "sanest" horses I've ever worked with. I've taken weeners who were only trained to lead and taught them to walk, trot, and whoa on a dime in less than half an hour (on the lead). I don't ride often, but I've gotten on a few unbroke Haflingers and gone for a trot down the driveway. If I were you, and looking for a quiet saddle and harness horse, I'd at least go take a look. My first biggie will be a Haflinger for sure! (and if they are giving her away, consider yourself lucky as we pay an arm and a leg for a quality Haflinger around here, but you get your moneys worth IMHO!)

I'll see if I can send you some pics I might have here.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 10, 2004)

American Haflinger Registry

http://www.haflingerhorses.com/

Canadian Haflinger Association

Ceder lane farm


----------



## Chynagurl8 (Dec 10, 2004)

oooooooooh









I love that breed! I really want one but, I don't have the space or money for one.

They seem like very calm and good natured, they also seem very versitle, they drive, ride, jump, ect.


----------



## CountryHaven (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a 5 year old Haflinger mare... you can see some pics of her on my website. She is certainly 'sane'... she is also one of the smartest horses I've ever owned. That is both good and bad, as she is probably the most apt to get into trouble (as in turning on water faucets... and just like a kid, leaving them on. I can't tell you how many times I've found our driveway, or field flooded because a hose was left on by our darling trouble-maker, or opening gates - you REALLY need horse-proof latches with a Haflinger around.)

She is also the one who 'tests' all of our equine products. If a bucket, or hay rack, etc... can pass the 'Kali' test, it's indestructible. LOL (So far nothing has passed for longer than 6 months.)

Her intelligence though, makes her a fun horse to have around work wise... although it can be tough to 'stay ahead' of her training wise.


----------



## minimule (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't usually come to the pony forum but this post got my attention. My friends have a Haflinger mare. She is 3 now and they can drive or ride her. They bought her at a big auction in CO. The Amish bring a few horses every time and they are typically Haflingers. This mare my friends have is so calm about everything. I've never seen her upset. They took her out for a trail ride along the ditchbanks. Everything she saw she had to go check out. There was an old mattress someone had dumped (yeah I know, welcome to NM). She walked up to it, put her nose on it and walked across it.

They are smaller in stature but big in heart and ability.

If I had to opportunity to get one, I'd jump at the chance. These horses normally go for a pretty high dollar.


----------



## tracyCCF (Dec 13, 2004)

I just bought two haflinger mares, from an amish guy that does my breaking of minis. MIne are smaller, 13.2 hands, but heavy boned, and I bought them a standard horse harness and had the bridle altered a bit. Other than that it fit well with the adjustments. Mine are absolutely bomb proof. traffic safe, and child safe. You cannot fault them, and have never been more pleased than with them. I actually get them both out, and when my niece (11) is learning to ride, the other follows along behind, with absolutely nothing on. I learned this was easier than watching her run the fence. I am now looking for a stallion to breed them to.

We put them in the christmas parade, and everyone was tickled with them. I put them pulling an antique governess type cart, with two minis ( both chestnut with white mane and tails behind ( just walking behind the cart, and we were the hit of the parade. My niece actually won the 100.00 prize for her entry.)


----------



## n2minis (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't consider this an add but saw this on other boards and thought others might be interested in these Haflingers.

Horses usa has 3 rescues contact #218 746-4161 located in Mn

usahorseclassifieds.com/photoad

ID 17833

Found this on Dreamhorse.com posted 12 7 04

Very pretty horses, 2 mares and 1 stud, addoption fee $350 ea

In Ohio - Voice for the horses 1 gelding for adoption

419 247 0025

These seem like very low adoption fees for these horses and someone who thinks they may not be able to afford the going rate might be interested in them and give them a good home.


----------



## bfogg (Dec 16, 2004)

I love love love Halflingers, would love to have one!I have been around qite a few and only one thing i would caution on is be careful and educate yourself on how to feed them. they are like me and stay fat on a couple of twigs a day! And i have seen so many of them foundered.

So educate yourself on feeding them!

Still would love one!

they are (to me) what the old Morgan horse was, you can use them for everything1

And they are so beautiful~!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 4, 2005)

I would LOVE to have a haflinger. We have a neighbor who owns belgiums and he also has a haflinger team. They are so sweet and good natured about ANYTHING, exceptionally easy to train too. He is selling one right now..its a 3yr.old BelgiumX Haflinger , she is beautiful, about 14 hands, and built just like a miniature belgium. Maybe someday.....dream on................


----------



## Shari (Jan 5, 2005)

Just a word of warning, Not all Haflingers are gentle and sane. Many of them are being super sized, and their temperament is iffy at best.

The best place to get information is from Emily's Haflinger Yahoo e group. You will learn the good, and the bad about the breed.


----------



## bevann (Jan 5, 2005)

I live about 5 miles from Dave Wilson who has Royal Acres Haflingers and owns about 100 of them.He has some really nice ones and if I ever decide to get anything whose head is taller than mine it will be a Haflinger. They are so beautiful when hitched to a nice cart.He has a collection of antique wagons and carriages and does many parades with his teams of Haflingers.


----------



## tigeresss (Feb 4, 2005)

I've always wanted a Haflinger but always thought I was too tall to ride one. Im 5 ft 11 (not sure what that is in cm) anyways what do you think? Are they like icelandics that can carry big men all day without problems? Or what? My friends neighbour had one and she seemed big enough that I would fit on her but I dunno.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 5, 2005)

The original Haflinger, like Norwegian Fjords, was bred as a draught pony, much as the Welsh Cob, dual purpose. It should be well up to your weight. However if you go for the new improved version(why cannot people leave well enough alone??) and get one that is _tall_ enough for you, it probably will not be up to the weight. You need something around 14.2hh and draught build- the proper Haflinger!!


----------



## tigeresss (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks a bunch!!! It all makes sense now.


----------



## bpotze (Feb 5, 2005)

We have a halflinger, Andy. Got him when he was a two year old. He was broke to drive and ride. He's a very smart boy. I've noticed that the Halflinger breed is being changed some now, more refinement. Just like they did with the quarterhorse. Ours in a old style, heavy boned and very drafty. I think our guy is just beautiful, especially when you see him running through the field; shining like a copper penny with that flaxen mane and tail just blowing in the wind. But boy do you know it when you ride him. The ride isn't nearly that of a large horse; a lot rougher. And as said before, they are VERY EASY KEEPERS. If I could post pics on here I have a wonderful picture of Andy pulling our two seated surrey.

Good Luck


----------

